# Dynoed my Gto today



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

Alrite tell me what you think. I got a 2004 with slp longtubes and catback and a k&n cai. I dynoed max rwhp at 312 and max torque was 330. Are these numbers ok for the little mods that i have.


----------



## GTO_go_BLUE (Oct 18, 2005)

I had K&N CAI, Granatelli MAF and Predator tune on my '04 A4. Dyno'd at 301Hp. Hope this helps.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

sounds like a dyno tune is in order, since you won't get the full potential of those LT's without one.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Depends on if you are a M6 or A4. Thats comparable to the mods my 04 A4 had at my last dyno. Untuned I was 308.4/322.3, tuned I ended up 318.7/337.1. A M6 with those mods should be about 330rwhp tuned.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> sounds like a dyno tune is in order, since you won't get the full potential of those LT's without one.


A dyno tune is always a good thing, especially with the mods he has.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

:agree 
You wont really get the full potential of each Bolt on until it's tuned


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> sounds like a dyno tune is in order, since you won't get the full potential of those LT's without one.


:agree


----------



## ALMARE (Mar 27, 2006)

278rw Stock 337rw With American Racing Headers, Exhaust And Tune. The Vette Doctors Did The Job 631/8410779


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ALMARE said:


> 278rw Stock 337rw With American Racing Headers, Exhaust And Tune. The Vette Doctors Did The Job 631/8410779


I can't find crap on these headers... do you have any info where I can read up on these?


----------



## ALMARE (Mar 27, 2006)

They Are A Fairly New Company .they Told Me They Are Working On Finishing There Web Site Soon. They Are In The Yellow Pages Located At 22 Elm Place Amityville Phone #631/6081968 Next To The Vette Doctors


----------



## STEXGTO (Mar 10, 2006)

HERE, HERE!!, I too can't find diddly on these American Racing Headers, the search takes to some graphics designer, Anyone please get us info on these Headers!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ALMARE said:


> They Are A Fairly New Company .they Told Me They Are Working On Finishing There Web Site Soon. They Are In The Yellow Pages Located At 22 Elm Place Amityville Phone #631/6081968 Next To The Vette Doctors


That's cool, except, I live in Texas which just happens to be a few miles away.... (not trying to be sarcastic)
Do you have any pics or info on your headers?
BTW, a really pissed off hispanic lady answers the # you gave.....


----------



## STEXGTO (Mar 10, 2006)

yup, she doesn't sound too happy::confused , but she's not so pissed any more, just immediately told me "_wong numba_":lol: Please get us the right _:willy: _


----------



## ALMARE (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry Guys Phone#631/6081986


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

A stock 04 gets 305hp to the wheels. You can't just throw things on a car and expect the numbers they say. You need to upgrade your entire exhaust system and tune it. Everything from ignition wires to your tips. If you get headers and still have stock exhaust, you will lose power. Even more so with a cold air intake. You will get a bunch of air, but not enough gas to your injectors. This results in a power decrease. Then again, some companies make crappy parts that don't do what they say they will do.


----------

